# 100,000 Origami Paper Cranes



## JennsJewelz (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

  	I have a video to share with you: 



  	[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Some of you know that my fiancé Jerome works for the Japanese Canadian Cultural Centre. When the earthquake and tsunami hit on March 11th of last year, the JCCC launched a project with Toronto schools to teach children how to fold paper cranes, and these cranes were then going to be sent to Japan. There was an overwhelming response of 100,000 cranes that were folded by children. For logistical reasons, they were only able to send about 25,000 to Japan.

	The JCCC has been continuing the project by using the cranes in creative ways to show their support for the 1 year anniversary, which was just at the beginning of the break. One of the projects was this stop-animation video created by Jerome and his team of volunteers (including myself!).[/FONT]

  	Hopefully you enjoy this and are moved or touched by it in some way - please share with friends and family, or anyone you may know who has been affected by the earthquake and tsunami. I would also love to hear your comments to pass them on to Jerome and the JCCC! 

  	Thanks everyone!


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely!  Thank you for sharing~
  	I'll send it to some of my friends in Japan!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 25, 2013)

A lovely video for a fantastic project.
  	Here's a video showing how to make those cranes


----------

